# Glock 17 or M&P 9?



## Kansan007 (Mar 18, 2013)

I am considering a new 9mm and though I usually prefer a hammer fire pistol I think I should have at least one striker fire gun in my collection. I have shot both the Glock and the M&P (though not a lot) and have not yet picked a favorite. I will say that I love the ergonomics of the M&P but I'm undecided about the trigger. The trig on th Glock is better but not significantly so. I know the Glock has an excellent reputation for reliability but I hear good things about the M&P too. In my hands the accuracy is similar for both pistols though I don't care much for the stock sights on either, particularly the Glock. Ok guys what insight can you give me that will help me make a decision?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have both: a gen3 Glock 17 and an M&P 9 Pro Series. Both are excellent guns. I shoot the M&P quite a bit more often than the G17 and find it to be very accurate and reliable. It is more sensitive to dirt than is the G17, particularly dirty magazines. The standard Glock sights, in a word, suck. I replace mine with after market sights and I especially like Trijicon night sights, model GL01. The triggers on both of these guns can be improved upon and I have done just that with mine. My G17 has a 6 pound trigger spring (makes the trigger lighter), a 3.5 Glock connector (part #00135), and a thorough polishing of all contact parts in the trigger/connector/striker lug/safety block assemblies (the 25 cent trigger job). My M&P has the Apex Tactical USB (Ultimate Safety Block) which completely removes the gritty pre-travel and lightens the trigger a little.

As for taking a decision between these two, that is a hard one. Glock may have the edge in reliability and it is a simpler gun. Parts are widely available, inexpensive, and simple to install yourself. And the Glock is easier to clean than the M&P. The Glock has a better loaded chamber indicator; the LCI on the M&P is a joke. The M&P has one of the best feels to its grip out there and is a fine natural pointer and it is a more attractive gun, if that's important.

Here's a good answer... get both. No, I mean it. I did and am happy I did.


----------



## Kansan007 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the input, all valid points. Nothing like an opinion from someone with pratical experience. I am good with getting both but my lovely wife might have a different perspective...


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Have you considered the g19?


----------



## Kansan007 (Mar 18, 2013)

No, not really. I won't carry this gun so I would rather have the longer sight radius and bigger magazine of the 17. I think I am probably leaning more towards the M&P at this point though I suspect I would have to install a different trigger.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Kansan007 said:


> No, not really. I won't carry this gun so I would rather have the longer sight radius and bigger magazine of the 17. I think I am probably leaning more towards the M&P at this point though I suspect I would have to install a different trigger.


You won't be sorry with the M&P 9. If you are going to do some trigger work, I can make a suggestion for you. I already mentioned the Apex Tactical USB. This is the safety block and the Apex piece is highly polished and contoured. The other item I would recommend installing is the Apex hard sear. These two mods will give you a trigger weight of around 4 pounds 12 ounces with a very smooth first stage (pre-travel) and a very crisp and clean break in the second stage. For range work, this is an excellent combination.


----------



## Kansan007 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds perfect, thanks for the info!


----------

